# No competition just share your slingshot builds for FUN



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I really enjoyed Winnie starting the “BARK ON” natty competition, so I thought maybe we could have a Show N Tell exhibit. I’m hoping there will be all levels of craftsmanship, from young and not so young ????????‍♂????????. I can guarantee your entries will receive positive feedback. I thought we could try this for the month of January. No set rules,since it’s for the love of slingshots. I sometimes think people feel their craftsmanship isn’t the best. Nothing could be farther from the truth. Thanks Tag “Tom”


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Good idea, and I can assure the positive feedback. I've experienced it myself!!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I especially love seeing the progress pics of a build. Everyone has their own process.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I am psoting now to say soon I will have some pics of builds soon.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks to everyone


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Nice one Tag..I’ll get it started with this little ash cup..tied into a cup, dried, sanded, blo, looped tabs, pseudo 1745. Cheers. Brook


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That natty looks great


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Great looking little frame Mr. Brooks!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh this is gonna be Fun


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Happy viewing...

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjl-w7UaQjCuAWj24nWJpog/videos?view_as=subscriber


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

bigdh2000 said:


> Happy viewing...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjl-w7UaQjCuAWj24nWJpog/videos?view_as=subscriber


Wow!!!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I don't have anything new to post at the moment, but I'm working on a couple forks. I'll post up pics when I can.


----------



## Supernaturals (Dec 28, 2018)

Nice little horse leg hand carved from a laurel prong and banded with double theraband gold. My eldest son has nabbed this one from me and is getting better everyday with it.

All the best and happy hunting

Sn


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

So here's one I just banded up last night. Just a simple little fork from a Japanese Privet that I peeled the bark off, let cure, sanded somewhat smooth, added a small brass screw eye for lanyard attachment, and then finished with spray on marine poly. Still working up the courage to try a CA finish, maybe next time... Banded with 1/2 inch straight cut SS Black Latex. Zips these little 9mm clay balls with authority!













View attachment 255554


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

The last few of 2018 or the first of 2019?


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 13, 2018)

Fat Bottom Skateboard Pickle Fork


----------



## Lost Marble (Jan 31, 2011)

I wanted to try working with micarta, so I made some of my own from fabric scraps and epoxy. Here's the result - micarta scales on an aluminum core. It's a little bit rough because that micarta was brutally tough on my tools. But I can't see this one ever breaking.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

made this one up it is a Gopher SS template i have made before,however the others i made were all given awaysometime back,and felt i needed another one,so,Mystery pallet wood board,thought it was oak until i hit it with the polyurethane and it changed colors,red therabands for lighter ammo as it is kinda thin,lol. was fun,shoots 1/4 in pretty zippy,now just need some sunshine


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow the talent in this Forum is awesome


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

the beginnings of my diy pp tubemaster sniper. waiting on the glue to cure. then going to do some rounding.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

hoggy said:


> 20190106_150724.jpg the beginnings of my diy pp tubemaster sniper. waiting on the glue to cure.


Looking really good hoggy what's the materials?


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Here is one of my earlier models: 8 mm cold bent stainless steel...for pebbles, as the name suggests .


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

....the missing photo attached herewith.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Mr Brooks said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > 20190106_150724.jpg the beginnings of my diy pp tubemaster sniper. waiting on the glue to cure.
> ...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That is phenomenal craftsmanship Hoggy


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I like the style of your shooter Skard


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great looking PFS Bootsman


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome craftsmanship Lost Marble


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

and yet another BB shooter,for the indoor targets. Dang cold outside


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

skarrd said:


> and yet another BB shooter,for the indoor targets. Dang cold outside


cool


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Tag said:


> That is phenomenal craftsmanship Hoggy


yes, mr. bill hays knows his stuff. thinking of trying the large seal sniper diy next.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

skarrd said:


> and yet another BB shooter,for the indoor targets. Dang cold outside


Hahaha Dang dude from Texas talking about being "cold outside"! :nono: Nice flip, by the way!!!!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

devils son in law said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > and yet another BB shooter,for the indoor targets. Dang cold outside
> ...


yeah it gets below 60 i'm cold,but then I am originally from Arizona-phoenix/Yuma areas 110 is just about right temp for me


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thats craftsmanship at its finest Skard


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Made an UrbanShooter "Gherkin Gapper" out of ply I created with curly maple and two stacked layers of padouk veneer.

Racing stripe!































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s awesome Slingnerd. That is amazingly smooth Thanks for sharing


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

The grip on that Japanese privet fork was a bit too thin for my liking so I wrapped it in some paracord.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

That's a beauty slingnerd!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That really makes the Natty stand out


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

SlingNerd said:


> Made an UrbanShooter "Gherkin Gapper" out of ply I created with curly maple and two stacked layers of padouk veneer.
> 
> Racing stripe!
> 
> ...


That is beautiful refined craftsmanship. It's a simple frame but you made it really elegant with masterful shaping and finishing!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey guys this my latest from a GIANT black walnut fork that I could barely lift. All heart wood right out of the gullet. It has olive swells


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful Joe Thank You for sharing


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Beautiful stuff man! Love that walnut look.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh Lort! really did have a brain fart! I just reposted pics on the other page for here,in general discussion,LMAO!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Okay so i think i got the right of it now.here is my latest frame,1/4 in. carbon steel PFS [MPFS?]hammer finish,and 3/4 in TBG at about 9 inch hang,still waiting on warm weather to shoot,the sun here is a lie


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

That's really cool. No need to worry about fork hits haha!


----------

